# Kernel-based problems? [solved]

## alienjon

The long and short of it is that I performed a kernel upgrade and now my login manager (KDM) refuses to start and I can't rebuild my wireless adapter driver (at76c503a - Atmel Driver - for a NetGear MA101b)

To address the wireless problem first:

After building a new kernel, I should only have to rebuild the at76c503a package to rebuild the driver module and I'm good to go, but the compilation errors out with:

```

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/at76c503a-0.14_beta1/work/at76_usb-0.14beta1/at76c503.c: In function 'ieee80211_to_eth':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/at76c503a-0.14_beta1/work/at76_usb-0.14beta1/at76c503.c:3599: error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'mac'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/at76c503a-0.14_beta1/work/at76_usb-0.14beta1/at76c503.c: In function 'ieee80211_fixup':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/at76c503a-0.14_beta1/work/at76_usb-0.14beta1/at76c503.c:3653: error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'mac'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/at76c503a-0.14_beta1/work/at76_usb-0.14beta1/at76c503.c: In function 'check_for_rx_frags':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/at76c503a-0.14_beta1/work/at76_usb-0.14beta1/at76c503.c:3732: warning: format '%p' expects type 'void *', but argument 5 has type 'sk_buff_data_t'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/at76c503a-0.14_beta1/work/at76_usb-0.14beta1/at76c503.c:3732: warning: format '%p' expects type 'void *', but argument 6 has type 'sk_buff_data_t'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/at76c503a-0.14_beta1/work/at76_usb-0.14beta1/at76c503.c:3769: warning: format '%p' expects type 'void *', but argument 5 has type 'sk_buff_data_t'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/at76c503a-0.14_beta1/work/at76_usb-0.14beta1/at76c503.c:3769: warning: format '%p' expects type 'void *', but argument 6 has type 'sk_buff_data_t'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/at76c503a-0.14_beta1/work/at76_usb-0.14beta1/at76c503.c: In function 'rx_monitor_mode':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/at76c503a-0.14_beta1/work/at76_usb-0.14beta1/at76c503.c:4133: error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'mac'

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/at76c503a-0.14_beta1/work/at76_usb-0.14beta1/at76c503.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/at76c503a-0.14_beta1/work/at76_usb-0.14beta1] Error 2

```

I originally thought that the reference to 'mac' was due to something I missed enabling or disabling in the kernel, but after trying turning on and off several options regarding Wireless, networking and anything related to the driver (Atmel) as well as restarting several times, I'm left right where I began with literally no changes along the way.

Whats more confusing is my second problem, KDM not starting:

When I run:

```

/etc/init.d/xdm restart

```

I get:

```

Stopping kdm ...

Would send signal 15 to 16318.

Setting up kdm ...

```

Neither Xorg.0.log or kdm.log contain any errors, although I do have some warnings and the 'shutdown' reference in Xorg.0.log:

```

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (1).

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1-button_power/button/input0: Core Pointer

(WW) Mouse1-button_power/button/input0: does not have core pointer capabilities

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbVariant: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...

(II) <default pointer>: Setting Device option to "/dev/input/mice"

(--) <default pointer>: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(==) <default pointer>: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "AlwaysCore"

(**) <default pointer>: always reports core events

(==) <default pointer>: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) <default pointer>: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) <default pointer>: Buttons: 9

(**) <default pointer>: Sensitivity: 1

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default pointer>" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1-button_power/button/input0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "evdev brain" (type: evdev brain)

(II) Mouse1-button_power/button/input0: Init

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (2).

(II) Mouse1-button_power/button/input0: On

(--) <default pointer>: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/X(xf86SigHandler+0x6d) [0x47e2fd]

1: /lib/libc.so.6 [0x2ac1dccf78e0]

2: /usr/bin/X(NumMotionEvents+0x12) [0x440a62]

3: /usr/bin/X(CreateConnectionBlock+0x53) [0x432873]

4: /usr/bin/X(main+0x658) [0x4333b8]

5: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xf4) [0x2ac1dcce5374]

6: /usr/bin/X(FontFileCompleteXLFD+0x99) [0x4324a9]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

```

For the most part thats what I know right now. I've tried re-emerging xorg-server (with no change) and etc-update and revdep-rebuild both come up empty. All in all this is proving to be a fantastically problematic and entirely frustrating so any and all help will be greatly appreciated!Last edited by alienjon on Fri Oct 05, 2007 9:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jorgepeixoto

Post your emerge --info

----------

## alienjon

Sointainly:

```

Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 18 Sep 2007 15:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit 7zip X a52 aac alsa amarok amazon amd amd64 ao aoss apache2 background bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts blender-game bluetooth bzip2 cairo cal3d calendar cdaudio cdb cdda cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cdrom cdsound cegui cg cli colordiff console cracklib crypt cscope css cups daap dar64 dbus depth32 devil directfb divx dosformat dri dv dvb dvbplayer dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread emerald esd fbcon fbdev fbsplash ffmpeg firefox fortran freeimage ftp fuse fusion gaim gdbm gif gimp gimpprint glitz glut gmail gphoto2 gpm hal hou iconv id3 imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog java java5 javascript joystick jpeg jpeg2k kcal kde kdecards kdepim kdm lm_sensors logitech-mouse lua midi mp2 mp3 mp4 mp4live mplayer mudflap music musicbrainz mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia obex offensive ogg ogre openal opengl openmp oscar oss pam pcre pdf perl php png ppds python qt3 qt4 rdesktop readline reflection reiser4 reiserfs scanner sdl sdl-image sdl-sound session sftp skins sou sounds spell spl ssl tcpd tga threads tidy tiff timidity truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vga videos vim vim-syntax vim-with-x visualization vnc vncviewer wma wmf wmp wordperfect x11vnc xcomposite xine xorg xscreensaver xvmc zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## jorgepeixoto

I didn't see anything wrong with your emerge --info. 

In any event, the message "error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'mac'" makes me suspect that either your source tarball is corrupted*, or it is including headers that are either corrupted or outdated. 

I would reemerge linux-headers, then glibc, and then the dependencies of net-wireless/at76c503a-0.14_beta1

* This should not happen, since Portage checks the tarball before installing.

----------

## alienjon

 *Quote:*   

> or it is including headers that are either corrupted or outdated.

 

I was actually pondering this point myself when I realized that since upgrading the kernel (to 2.6.22) was the point that my wireless had stopped working. I just downgraded and it compiled fine. I'll file a bug report on this one to see what the developers say.

Still no progress on getting X started, though. After getting wireless back I even syncced and tried to update the system in case something had gone wrong somewhere but with no luck, I'm afraid. I'm still not able to start X and am not getting any real helpful error messages other than the 'backtrace mention' and the 'Would send signal' mention from my original post.

Part of me is tempted to just remove KDE and X and reinstall them, but I'm not sure the best way to do that (as I know a simple `emerge -C xorg-server kde` won't get rid of everything and I'd want to do a clean sweep of the system) Any suggestions there too?

----------

## jorgepeixoto

What version of gentoo-sources and linux-headers are you running now?

----------

## alienjon

These are the versions I'm currently using:

gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r8

linux-headers-2.6.21

----------

## jorgepeixoto

Perhaps you should use a version of linux-headers no more recent than your kernel?

I would downgrade linux-headers too, then reemerge glibc

----------

## alienjon

Is this just for the kernel recompile? I'll give that a shot but I'm not sure how that'll effect X or KDE? If it was s kernel issue, wouldn't I have noticed a problem in just starting or running linux by now?

----------

## alienjon

No go. I didn't think it would, as I was using this version of glibc, gentoo-sources and linux-headers just fine. The problem has to be X based, although considering the mentioning of a backtrace it very well might be a bug.

----------

## jorgepeixoto

Post your xorg.conf

what video driver do you use?

----------

## alienjon

I use nvidia.

Here's my xorg.conf:

```
# File generated by xorgconfig.

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      #Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

      Option   "xfree86-dga"   # Changed for the game Savage

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

# Load the VNC module

    Load   "vnc"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    #Driver   "kbd"

    Driver   "keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

    Option "XkbVariant"   "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "evdev"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"   # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/event0"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

#    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "NEC MultiSync LCD1970GX"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 82.0

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-90

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nVidia GeForce 7600GS"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option   "NoLogo"   "True"   # Remove the logo?

    Option   "AddARGBGLXVisuals"   "true"

    VideoRam    262144

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite"   "enable"   # Turn on X composite?

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "nVidia GeForce 7600GS"

    Monitor     "NEC MultiSync LCD1970GX"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection
```

----------

## jorgepeixoto

Try to use the driver "nv".

ALso, try reemerging nvidia-drivers. You have to reemerge it after you upgrade your kernel (as far as I know)

----------

## alienjon

I use module-rebuild, so nvidia-drivers are already built to the current kernel. I'll try nv, although as I'm not getting any driver errors I don't think they're related. If this doesn't work, though, I think I'm just going to reinstall everything. I think what happened is a file (binary or config somewhere) that is pertinent to X became corrupted. I have no idea how, but as everything is running as it should, except X not starting without errors, it seems that a reinstall would just solve the problem directly and absolutely, albeit brutishly. I'll let you know, though, how the nv driver works before doing it.

----------

## alienjon

Same difference with nv driver.

----------

## jorgepeixoto

If you suspect something is corrupted, run equery check. 

I did this some days ago because I had a filesystem corruption and I wanted to make sure my installation was ok.

I got a list of the installed packages with equery list* , then I wrote a tiny bash script that ran equery check on each package. Took a couple dozens of minutes. 

* I believe that the easiest way to get a list of installed packages is 

```

cd /var/db/pkg

find -mindepth 2 -maxdepth 2 | cut -c 3-

```

----------

## alienjon

Nah, still nothing interesting. I'm just going to re-install at this point. Thanks for the help anyway, I do really appreciate your time and effort!

----------

## klm

I've had exactly the same problem today with a dual-user dual-head NVidia/Radeon system after upgrade to vanilla kernel 2.6.22.1. The NVidia X server just started to segfault with a very similar backtrace (also involving FontFileCompleteXLFD and CreateConnectionBlock). The cure was to downgrade back to vanilla kernel 2.6.17.13  (with exactly the same recent x-server and nvidia-drivers).

There was, probably, some regression in kernel between the two mentioned versions.

K.L.M.

----------

## alienjon

Figured out the problem. Upon reinstalling the system things were working perfectly (even after installing KDE and a bunch of other 'basic' programs) Then I got to fine-tuning my xorg.conf. Seems that once I chance the driver to 'evdev' and the device to '/dev/input/event0' the system decides to try starting xorg but just won't go any farther than that. I'm betting that xf86-input-evdev got upgraded (as I'm actually using the kernel I had used last time when it worked, I'm betting this is the problem) If I can, I'll try downgrading it a step and see how that works out.

----------

## alienjon

Hmm. Downgrading doesn't work as I get a compilation error:

```
evdev.c: In function 'EvdevSwitchMode':

evdev.c:235: error: 'SendCoreEvents' undeclared (first use in this function)

evdev.c:235: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

evdev.c:235: error: for each function it appears in.)

evdev.c:236: error: 'DontSendCoreEvents' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[2]: *** [evdev_drv_la-evdev.lo] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.2-r2/work/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.2/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.2-r2/work/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

I'm betting that this is due to the fact that it's only evdev I've downgraded (and I don't think it's worth downgrading all of X just for my mouse to work - especially since I basically only want the main buttons, side button and scroll wheel to work (which it does)) Anyway, unless someone has different thoughts on this error I'll just wait until things are upgraded and try again in the future if I need to (in the meantime I'm just using 'mouse' and '/dev/input/mice' in xorg.conf for driver and device, respectively)

----------

## klm

I have a suspicion (but did not try this yet) that newer kernels (some time after 2.6.17.13) started to number event devices differently. It is worth to recheck whether the InputDevices mentioned in xorg.conf really reference the same devices as before. In my case (on another not nvidia display) after the kernel upgrade I had "power on" button (event3 in my case) mapped as keyboard (also event3, but in the older kernel) and was not able to type anything. I did fix this problem, but now suspect that the segfault on the other display could have been caused by the same event device renumbering. I'll check it as soon as I have time to tinker with that computer.

K.L.M.

----------

## alienjon

xev used to tell you, but now the output doesn't give me anything useful (buy maybe that's because I'm using the 'mouse' driver and not evdev. I'll try the others and see what happens. It'd be nice if there was an easier way to tell than simple trial and error.

----------

## alienjon

Ya, that was it. I just had to change event0 to event2 (in my case). Would have been nice if the events were easier to tell apart, or if xorg at least gave a useful error. Of course, it is also very possible that both of those are true and I'm just not aware of them. Comments would certainly be welcome. Anyway, as this fixed that issue for me, I'm going to mark this one [solved].

----------

## ony

Upgrading xf86-input-evdev to version 1.2.0 solved this problem for me.

----------

